# Death Penalty in the UAE



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Is still alive and well, 

BBC News - Death penalty for 17 Indians in UAE



> About 50 people were involved in the fatal attack in which the Pakistani man was stabbed repeatedly.


Sounds like a pack of wild animals, although why should i be surprised????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I see Andy is feeling better... :clap2::clap2:

:focus:


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

"In February it was reported that 13 members of an alleged bootlegging gang from the Jebel Ali area of Dubai were accused of kidnapping two rivals, raping them and burying them alive. "

Wow !


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

What is happening to the world :O


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Asma_dxb said:


> What is happening to the world :O


I think they should bring back capital punishment for murder and corporal punishment (lashings of a rattan cane) for crimes against society, in the UK on a trial basis.

You watch the crime figures drop....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I agree CM, but can you imagine the uproar because Tony B Liar signed the european human rights act that actually took away a lot of our rights that were instilled in the Magna Carta?

Bloody immigrants....


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh I agree CM, but can you imagine the uproar because Tony B Liar signed the european human rights act that actually took away a lot of our rights that were instilled in the Magna Carta?
> 
> Bloody immigrants....


Originally from Columbia, Expat in The Solomons ?? WTF is that ?? !!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> Originally from Columbia, Expat in The Solomons ?? WTF is that ?? !!!


You believe everything that's on the internet?


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You believe everything that's on the internet?


No - but I do know that Sammy the whale shark is dead. I have that from a reliable source.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And the sushi shops have brought the prices down!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> And the sushi shops have brought the prices down!


Seriously - I have it from an inside source....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> Seriously - I have it from an inside source....


Cant we get one picture of it being dumped... dead or alive? Its a flippin aquarium that is in a huge hotel that people are walking around in 24/7. It just doesnt add up. Alive or dead, it doesnt add up either way. 

Who wants to get sushi at Atlantis to see if they have whale on the menu ???


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Asma_dxb said:


> What is happening to the world :O


Nothing has changed really... we just know about all the stuff that happens now...


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Cant we get one picture of it being dumped... dead or alive? Its a flippin aquarium that is in a huge hotel that people are walking around in 24/7. It just doesnt add up. Alive or dead, it doesnt add up either way.
> 
> Who wants to get sushi at Atlantis to see if they have whale on the menu ???


I dont have any pics. Last time I saw it, it was swimming on its side in circles. They tried to feed it by throwing some form of condensed plankton in front of it. From what I observed, the plankton was thrown too late so that by the time the creature had swum past the location, the plankton was still above the shark, and therefore missed its mouth opening.

Whale sharks are filter feeders remember.....


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

man that shark is so long dead I think it was in the petrol i filled my car with last night...


----------

